# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Thưởng thức mùa hè sảng khoái cùng Sammy Cafe

## thietht

> *Sammy Cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 110 ngõ 1A Tôn Thất Tùng ( A7 Khương Thượng )_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Sammy Cafe*


Thực đơn bao gồm “ti tỉ” các loại đồ uống mát lạnh, cực khoái khẩu cho mùa hè của Sammy, nay lại được bổ sung những món ăn lạ miệng hấp dẫn nữa đấy !

Có vị trí cực dễ tìm nằm ngay cạnh khu mua sắm quà lưu niệm quen thuộc với teen tại tập thể Khương Thượng, Sammy café hẳn đã rất quen thuộc với những nhân có sở thích mua sắm quanh khu vực này.


Sammy café được thiết kế với tông màu chủ đạo đỏ cam, cùng với những hình vẽ cách điệu được sử dụng một cách khéo léo như những điểm nhấn và những chiếc gối xinh xắn với màu sắc “tông xuyệt tông” giúp khung cảnh quán trở nên cực kì đồng nhất và ưa nhìn. Không chỉ phân chia không gian quán bằng xung quanh những bàn café như bình thường, Sammy còn mang đến cho bạn những góc nhỏ riêng tư vô cùng thoải mái được ngăn cách bởi những chiếc hàng rào cùng cây lá phong xinh xắn đấy.










Tuy sử dụng nhiều gam màu nóng cho quán, nhưng với những chi tiết trang trí dễ thương như những chậu oải hương tím, hàng rào sơn trắng muốt và rất nhiều những chú búp bê xinh xắn, Sammy bảo đảm vẫn mang đến cho bạn một khung cảnh dễ chịu trong những ngày hè oi ả.








Danh sách đồ uống tại Sammy thì luôn được chủ quán cập nhật với những hương vị mới lạ, bên cạnh các loại trà, café, sinh tố, … menu của Sammy còn tập trung vào các loại smoothie, và sữa lắc (milkshake) pha trộn nhiều loại trái cây như mâm xôi, vải, dứa và kiwi mang lại những hương vị vô cùng hấp dẫn mới lạ đấy.


Với menu dày cộm tha hồ cho bạn lựa chọn, đồ uống tại Sammy café có giá dao động chỉ 15-30k mà thôi.





(Theo Kênh 14)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------

